# PMDD Micro-Nutrient Solution with Plantex CSM+B



## wguttrid (Feb 20, 2006)

Hey guys, I followed Greg Watson formula on his wesite for making a Micro Solution, what I did was add:

1 teaspoon of CSM +B
1 teaspoon of magnesiun sulfate
Mixed with 167ml of water

What is the dosage for this soloution per either 10 gallons or 20 gallons?

Thanks guys,


----------



## czado (May 26, 2005)

5mL/20gals gives .12ppm Fe using MatPat's weights for CSM+B. You can dose Fe a little higher if you wanted -- under high light, dosing .24ppm Fe (5mL/10gal) is fairly common, for example.

Instead of thirding the standard mix, you can make a custom mix if you wanted.

(your variables are in italics. constants are in normal text)

1TBL CSM+B = 16900mg

_mg CSM+B_ * .0653 mg Fe / _mL water_ = mg Fe/mL trace mix.

Then for dosing to target Fe ppm

(_target ppm_ * _tank gal_ * 3.77L/gal) / (_mg Fe/mL trace mix_) = mL dose to reach target ppm

Hope this helps.


----------

